# Wholesale Supplier (and printing) Needed



## acedon111 (Feb 2, 2013)

i'm seeking a quality supplier for a under ground clothing line and a entertainment company.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Wholesale Supplier Needed*

not clear on your post....do you want a wholesale supplier for the garment for you to use...OR are you looking for someone who will do the decoration at a wholesale rate...in which case...would you furnish the garments or let the producer obtain the ones you designate?


----------



## acedon111 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Wholesale Supplier Needed*

need a supplier to produce the t shirts and do the screen printing.


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Wholesale Supplier Needed*



acedon111 said:


> i'm seeking a quality supplier for a under ground clothing line and a entertainment company.


*Hi Ace
PM Sent to you with details.

Regards
*


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Wholesale Supplier Needed*

Where are you located


----------



## lalmeida (Jan 17, 2010)

Give me a call 9-5 7706830239 I can help you


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Ace, where are you located? Lalmeida's number is in Georgia. 

If you put more information in your profile, people won't have to ask these question.


----------



## BlingCouture (Mar 23, 2011)

You can check out RobbieB.com which is a line we did for our client. All graphics and printing we do as well as labeling/packing and more. 
ArtisticBranding.com


----------

